# Symptoms of Knee Pain!



## thronemia (Sep 1, 2014)

The part or structure of the knee that is involved determines where to find the pain. When the pain is as a result of infection, you may find that the whole knee area is swollen and pains a lot. If it is a torn ligament or meniscus, the pain will be concentrated on that particular part of the knee. The magnitude of the pain will be dependent on the severity of the cause. It ranges from mild to chronic with some times inhibiting movement of the joint completely. Other symptoms include soreness and selling of the joint, locking and inability to bend or extend the knee and difficult in walking.


----------

